# New to group - looking for some advice on Dual Sports



## TTigg (May 7, 2011)

Hi guys!

Well first off :thumbsup: for an excellent forum!. I've been on forms now (Piano & cars) for over 10yrs and this place looks like it rocks for sure. Love all the sub forums for different folks. I'm sure later on I'll find many an excuse to upgrade to different parts but also looking forward to great route/trail ideas/suggestions etc..

OK so I want to get back into cycling and this will be mainly 80% road/light trails on the way to gym/work and around the housing estate where I live. I've been reading a TON (too much to be honest) on all the different stuff out there, went to some REALLY COOL LBS (Surf City, Performance Cycles) etc out HB way.

I may (you never know) end up on/in a down the road but for now I am focused and being drawn towards the hybrid/dual sport bikes.

*Budget of under $1k*

Trek Gary Fisher Utopia - $750-$800?
Trek other? 
Canondale? 
Specialized (saw some at Surf city that looked pretty neat) $550-$750+ range
I'd prefer to avoid the CL route at the moment since I'd much rather be able to take the bike to LBS and get serviced etc. Problem is my LBS is Sports Chalet unless I hit up others in the Ontario/Upland area. They did have some nice DB and also a Halo but that had HUGE tyres on it (proper 29r I guess).

Would love to hear some recommendations / stories / pics for Dual Sport or 29rs with changed or upgrades tires/wheels to be same type spec. at this range. I'd also eventually love to get the wife onto a new bike also (both of ours are over 10yrs old, heavy etc and not very nicely equipped)

Thanks in advance and keep up the great work! 
Steve C

ps: in case anyone is wondering TTigg is the name I've gone by on the car forums for years from the old Audi TT days, hence why I keep it, just easier for me


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

TTigg said:


> hybrid/dual sport bikes.


Meh. All the inefficiency on the road of a mountain bike, all the durability and handling off-road of a road bike.

If you're not comfortable with drop bars, get a mountain bike. Some slick tires will have you where you want to be for the 80% pavement, and when you go off-road, you can switch back to knobbies and be on a real mountain bike.

Any of the brands you mentioned make hardtails in your pricepoint. Since you're in Canada, you might also look for Norco and Rocky Mountain.

A couple of specific options to look at are the GT Peace 9r Multi and the Redline D440, if you can find one near you. They're 29ers that come with a rigid fork, so you're not stuck with some POS uglying up the front of your perfectly good hardtail until you decide to buy a suspension fork that's actually an improvement in the ride.


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

Perfect flexibility and options for the rider, all in one bike its the SUV of cycling it can do it all why SUV's are so popular.

80% pavement and since you already listed the GF Utopia try out the Cannondale Quick CX 3 which I recently purchased its virtually identical. 
http://www.rei.com/product/810331/cannondale-quick-cx-3-bike-2011

I put some Continetal Sport Contact 700x37 slick on there very comfortable and forgiving and fast low rolling resistance.

$600 at LBS a steal IMO. Seen them go for $800 to $900

or a Giant Roam


__
https://flic.kr/p/5481870993

but then again I went with the Cannondale Quick CX 3 better quality frame and lighter at 26lbs.

all 3 look almost idential


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

look into the Redline Monocog Flite. if you have the extra $$ to upgrade, you can put a suspension fork, rear derailleur, and cassette on it and make a great 1x9 setup.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ...Since you're in Canada...


Sounds to me like he's in SoCal :skep:


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I would just buy a mountain bike and get urban/slick tires for it.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Do what I did... Buy more than one bike... lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Sounds to me like he's in SoCal :skep:


LOL. I have no idea why I thought he was in Canada.

I wonder if Performance carries GT's full line...


----------



## TTigg (May 7, 2011)

Ice Cold said:


> Perfect flexibility and options for the rider, all in one bike its the SUV of cycling it can do it all why SUV's are so popular.
> 
> 80% pavement and since you already listed the GF Utopia try out the Cannondale Quick CX 3 which I recently purchased its virtually identical.
> http://www.rei.com/product/810331/cannondale-quick-cx-3-bike-2011
> ...


Thanks Ice - great suggestions and I'm loving the Cannondale and the GIANT - both great looking bikes.


----------



## TTigg (May 7, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> LOL. I have no idea why I thought he was in Canada.
> 
> I wonder if Performance carries GT's full line...


I'll have to see,

Thanks to all for your suggestions - I'll give them some serious thought and see what plan I can come up with. I'm sure I'll be back either way with lots of questions on clipless pedals, helmets & other such stuff :thumbsup: 
- SC


----------



## Ice Cold (Aug 20, 2008)

TTigg said:


> Thanks Ice - great suggestions and I'm loving the Cannondale and the GIANT - both great looking bikes.


Oh yeah and they are value for money. Great looking and IMHO fast, I used the "lock out" feature to make my front fork rigid, And I am good for road use and speed. Switch back to OPen and I can adjust how soft or firm for light trails. I got some compliments on Miami Beach from Bicycle mounted Police. with their Cannondales which are white like mine. But heavier MTB's with Knobby tires and all they do is road use makes no sense.

heres more pics from another owner here.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=703378

nice riding position, if you want more agressive lean forward then just swap handle bars for flat carbon ones. or get a flat stem, you;ll save weight and nice upgrades.

I like it how it is.


----------



## Just Another John (Apr 29, 2011)

The "Dual Sport" marketing on bicycles got my interest only because I ride a Honda XR650L converted to a Supermoto and if anybody can understand the concept behind those things, or even a dual sport thumper , or even the Adventure Motorcycle categories, can appreciate a "dual sport" bicycle. 

Not the best in the dirt nor on the street on paper, but can have fun riding with the sportbikes on twisty roads and can be taken on offroad parks even with the street tires. Heck, they race supermotos with slicks in dirt sections with jumps and can sometimes see a supermoto with slicks on offroad trails.

Fwiw, I purchased a Performance Bicycle "exclusive" Diamondback Trace Sport for $375 promotional sale as a re-entry level bike. Didn't want a roadbike only because I enjoy jumping curbs, park trails, gravel roads, etc. Didn't want a dedicated mountain bike only to put slicks on them and change the position for an upright position. 

It's quick enough and easy to use around San Francisco streets with hills, traffic, pot holes, while it's fun to ride across the Golden Gate Bridge towards Marin and explore some areas paved or not. 

Not promoting the diamondback brand or product but i do like this dualsport idea for those who want something that's in the middle without the dedication of either and want a bicycle that can do everything at a leisurely pace and not in 'attack mode' all the time.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Just Another John said:


> Fwiw, I purchased a Performance Bicycle "exclusive" Diamondback Trace Sport for $375 promotional sale as a re-entry level bike.


Performance Bike sold out of those the day we went there to buy one for my wife. I stepped up to a GT Transeo 2.0. great bike, but not a mountain bike. She'll use it as a comfortable pavement/path bike.


----------



## Just Another John (Apr 29, 2011)

hardwarz said:


> Performance Bike sold out of those the day we went there to buy one for my wife. I stepped up to a GT Transeo 2.0. great bike, but not a mountain bike. She'll use it as a comfortable pavement/path bike.


I see you have the DB Insight RS. A Performance Bike exclusive as well (fenders/rack)? I bought one for the wife . Thing is quick! I rode it and almost brought the Trace back for the Insight.. I now ride it when my wife's not around even though it's 2 sizes small for me. I really like it.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Just Another John said:


> I see you have the DB Insight RS. A Performance Bike exclusive as well (fenders/rack)? I bought one for the wife . Thing is quick! I rode it and almost brought the Trace back for the Insight.. I now ride it when my wife's not around even though it's 2 sizes small for me. I really like it.


I really like my Insight RS. Last years model has SRAM X.4 shifters and rear derailleur. It's definitely a great flat handled road bike.


----------

